# New to oz & need advice on which snake for us



## danischi24 (Mar 1, 2013)

So I'm coming in from overseas (where I have the sweetest pastel royal/ball python) to Victoria. I have an 8kg dog & a new evil landlady. 
I have actually had snakes eat friend's pets so anyone who denies that a snake would do that, is flat out wrong. Looking for something too small to get the dog if push came to shove & just for peace of mind. The dog is trained to leave snakes alone. I'm not much into biters after a viper bite a few years ago & I usually have my snakes near my face so something docile is needed. My pastel cuddles in bed with me. I'm thinking up to 1,5m should be safe but suggest away. What breeds fit the bill? Every time I think I like a breed, I see these photos of them looking like mini anacondas. I want a real snake though, not a worm so from about 90cm-1m minimum. 
Please advise.


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 1, 2013)

Spotted python or murray darling.


----------



## Rob (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're after cuddles in bed maybe get a boy/girlfriend or a teddy bear ? I'm sorry, but I don't believe any breed of snake "fits the bill" for that purpose.

Of course, JMO.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 1, 2013)

Reptile Husbandry Articles by Southern Cross Reptiles

This article covers some of the more popular species. From what you've said a Antaresia would be good, so either a spotted, children. All small and good handlers. You could also consider womas. WA and tanami ones tend to not get much bigger than 1.5m.


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 1, 2013)

Haha, I have both rob72. But I like to read in bed at night with my sweety around my neck or in my pjs in winter & he appreciates the body heat. My boyfriend couldn't care less by the way ;-)


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ball pythons are.. well, a blob snake. They don't move much. Woma's are good


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 1, 2013)

I like blob snakes. Was considering a GTP because of that til I saw their teeth :shock:
I had our kind of tree snakes as a kid & I spent my time recovering my snake from across the room every 5 min. Even my ball can disappear into the underside of the sofa fairly quickly when the mood strikes him & then it's find the snake time again. The Murray pics I've seen look pretty big. Don't like the BHP or Womas-I like a real python head shape. Just discovered the spotteds. How much does a Burmese colored morph go for?


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 1, 2013)

they are illegal in australia. you can only have australian native reptiles.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 1, 2013)

A Burmese coloured morph spotted??? I'm confused. Spotted come in a variety of browns and tans.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 1, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> they are illegal in australia. you can only have australian native reptiles.



I'm pretty sure he or she means the spotted python burmese phase.


----------



## Venomous1111 (Mar 1, 2013)

RedFox said:


> A Burmese coloured morph spotted??? I'm confused. Spotted come in a variety of browns and tans.



Check out the snakeranch site they have a few different including the burmese phase.


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 1, 2013)

Venomous1111 said:


> I'm pretty sure he or she means the spotted python burmese phase.



+1
Thats what i thought aswell.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 1, 2013)

Venomous1111 said:


> I'm pretty sure he or she means the spotted python burmese phase.




oh ok, had no idea they existed.


----------



## RedFox (Mar 1, 2013)

Sezzzzzzzzz said:


> oh ok, had no idea they existed.



Same. Mind you I must admit I don't know much about the ants. 

So a "Burmese phase" spotted is just an increased pattern???


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 1, 2013)

The Mt Isa/Dajarra Carpet Pythons currently being advertised by the Worley's in the For Sale section could be worth a look?

By the pics they have a lovely pattern and only grow to around 1.5 metres.

i think these are fairly rare though.....have not seen anybody else advertising them.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 1, 2013)

Turn the handle...whoever


----------



## Tinky (Mar 1, 2013)

New country, might be time to change it up to a nice cuddly monitor. 

I am sure that they would make great bed buddies.


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 1, 2013)

I want a Frilly too, so he can take on the monitor's cuddle role 
I grew up with giant monitors & was taught to be wary of that powerful tail. 
I see that snake ranch has Burmese colored spotteds. Is there anyone else with them too?


----------



## Melzey (Mar 2, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Reptile Husbandry Articles by Southern Cross Reptiles
> 
> This article covers some of the more popular species. From what you've said a Antaresia would be good, so either a spotted, children. All small and good handlers. You could also consider womas. WA and tanami ones tend to not get much bigger than 1.5m.



Great info page, thx Redfox ..


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 2, 2013)

I read that article awhile ago but they don't mention size so I decided on an albino Darwin until one day I saw a photo of one being handled & had to fall back on my 2nd choice of a stimmie. I think now I've cut it down to a Pilbara or Wheatbelt Stimmie or a blonde or Burmese Mac. Still want a GTP, just not sure if I feel like dealing with the price tag & teeth.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 2, 2013)

I just got a little Stimson python.. He's pretty cool  good luck, I hope you find your perfect buddy


----------



## leamos (Mar 2, 2013)

woma is my vote


----------



## saintanger (Mar 2, 2013)

childrens python, wont get big enough to eat your dog. mine sits with me in front of the tv or lap top. they grow to about 1.2m so they are not too large. and come in different colours/ morpg e.g ghost, rp, caramel ect

i own 2 and they are the best.


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 2, 2013)

Just not a woma fan. Their head reminds me of a termite 
The 2 bigger species in the Children's family appeal to me more in size & colors. If anyone has any other suggestions I don't know about, I'd love to hear them.


----------



## PythonLegs (Mar 2, 2013)

Maybe a stuffed one? Kmart sell them, available in many colours and sizes. Good to cuddle in bed with. After letting your snakes eat a 'friends' pets, you probably have nearly enough responsibility to look after one.

Make sure it's not flammable, though.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)

danischi24 said:


> I want a Frilly too, so he can take on the monitor's cuddle role
> I grew up with giant monitors & was taught to be wary of that powerful tail.
> I see that snake ranch has Burmese colored spotteds. Is there anyone else with them too?



I recon a a centralian carpet and a bluey or a beardie for a lizard or a coastal carpet personally I like the pin stripe and the albinos for the carpets


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 2, 2013)

I wont bother getting offended. Weren't my snakes or pets. I was there when it happened though.
I think carpets are too big. I want something under 1.5m
Everyone, please suggest breeders with Antaresia morphs. I know the snake ranch & southern cross but I'd love to check out a few more too, especially in Vic. Websites would be very helpful.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> I recon a a centralian carpet and a bluey or a beardie for a lizard or a coastal carpet personally I like the pin stripe and the albinos for the carpets


Pin stripe or albino meaning morphs btw


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)

Amazing Amazon Is a Good Site


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)

danischi24 said:


> I wont bother getting offended. Weren't my snakes or pets. I was there when it happened though.
> I think carpets are too big. I want something under 1.5m
> Everyone, please suggest breeders with Antaresia morphs. I know the snake ranch & southern cross but I'd love to check out a few more too, especially in Vic. Websites would be very helpful.



Check Out Amazing Amazon


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have  spent a lot of time trawling the net. 
Looking for people with striped & Burmese Macs & pinstripe/heavy red Wheatbelts or Pilbara Stimmies.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)

Yea can't help u there sorry haha if ur going to live in the Sydney area there's some expos coming up and u can have a look there


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 2, 2013)

My sweety. Gonna miss these guys. Was just buying a Pied-had to cancel last minute :-(


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## sharky (Mar 2, 2013)

What an adorable BP! I have friend in america who owns sixteen  They are adorable 'pet rocks' :lol:

I would go for a spotted python if you are looking for the medium sized snake. They are adorable! I love my girl 

(Oh, and welcome to the site and Australia!!!)


----------



## AntaresiaFreak13 (Mar 14, 2013)

diamonds, bredli, woma, bhp, gtp, spotted, childrens, stimsons take your pick


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 14, 2013)

Do the first 4 grow less than 1.5m? What are these mt isa carpets? Are they genuine or a sales gimmick? Says they grow to 1.3m.


----------



## Melzey (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi  the first 4 will definitely be over (probably well over) 1.5mt 

Also, I don't know about the mt isa's, sorry.. Spotted, Stimmy and children's are the smaller ones.


----------



## Phantom_Fangs (Mar 15, 2013)

Rough scale pythons are awesome. Big teeth though but mine has never bitten. Doesn't even strike out at food lol


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 15, 2013)

The first snake that comes into my head that might sit still in bed with you would be a death adder, they aren't too cuddly though. 

The majority of others tend to be much more active, even green tree pythons will move around a lot once off their perch - Theres nothing that really matches the personality of ball pythons in Aus that I can think of.

Oh and btw. Don't let the size of teeth scare you, people say a lot about it but seem to have no idea that the teeth of GTPs and roughies arent really that big, they may be bigger than other species of the same size but they aren't going to do major damage. The teeth are nothing like emerald tree boas, which are actually huge.


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha-honestly, I looked at the scaless morph of the death adder & asked my partner if we could have one. He said no hots in the house which is fair I guess. It's always a risk. Wonder if its humane & popular to devenom snakes in AU. My vet friend did so to his viper which was rather a relief when it's decided to turn itself into an ingrown watch last time I handled it. Why don't you guys have any decent lap snakes-ya know, like lap dogs ;-p note humor. I want a snake to just hang out with, not spend my free time running around the house, chasing after it :-/ they're probably so active cause otherwise they'd burn their scales off in this be-darned heat!!!!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice looking viper The devenoming thing isn't popular here at all, quite the opposite, but I'm not gonna go into that. 

There is some snakes that will just sit and relax, but no specific species - it'll come down to individual snakes. Sometimes a few of mine will sit around and be lazy but other times they just don't stop.


----------



## buffcoat (Mar 15, 2013)

Is an Irian Jaya allowed there in Australia? They get around 4' same as a female royal. 

And unless you bring your royal with you, almost any snake is more active than those lazy things. I need to check mine every day to see if they are still alive. They might not move for days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snapped (Mar 15, 2013)

Rough scaled python


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 15, 2013)

Irian Jaya seems to be the Darwin Python which is something I looked at but I see many over 2m & as I said, I want something on the smaller side. A roughy huh, guess I should check them out.
eta: holy cow, I just saw the teeth on a roughy. That's like being bitten by a viper with 10 fangs instead of two. Hope they have nice temperaments cause I wouldn't appreciate that in the face. How do they tolerate handling?


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 15, 2013)

If you handle them regularly almost all the smaller species of pythons could almost be called "cuddly" even my big (2m) coastal is a big sook and will readily curl up on my lap or around my neck for hours on end, but same as people there are the ones you could call "Satans Children" and nothing you do will quiet them down, the Anteresia sp will probably fit your bill, but unless you are willing to take on a python that has someone elses personality imprinted on it you are probably better getting a hatchling, unfortunately most hatchling spotteds, childreni and stimmies are quite dull as hatchlings and don't really colour up till after about the 10th shed, you can usually get a fair idea of what they are gunna look like by seeing the parents and any holdback yearlings the breeder has, also as hatchlings most of them are quite snappy but they don't hurt, i have 2 three month old spotteds i have had for about 1 month now, the first 3 weeks they struck at everything but now they are quieting down very nicely. I hope this was some help and you find something here to replace your previous cuddle sticks....................................................Ron


----------



## danischi24 (Mar 15, 2013)

That was a very helpful post, thank you 
It's strange though, every post I see about snappy hatchlings say they don't hurt but I got tagged by a hatchling blood python the other day-not in Aus-and it stung & bled all over for ages.
I wouldn't mind an adult, my bp was given to me as an adult & although he was very shy for a few weeks, he's a puppy dog now. The nice thing about hatchies though is that they are so cute!! Tiny little worms. I almost never get to see any small breed hatchies except DOR & frozen specimens.


----------



## Sissy (Mar 17, 2013)

If you're in victoria look up Peter Birch's reptiles as he has some fantastically coloured morphs of most antaresia's... they're passive as for pythons... not quite your blob balls... but beautiful.... not sure why you don't like our BHP's but having said that I'm not a Woma woman myself either... there are diamonds that you might like to look at esp. high yellows.... have fun in your search for your Aussie snake friend...


----------

